# Looking for natural fisheye



## jcdeboever (Aug 10, 2017)

Today's assignment 1 of 2. Find a reflection to simulate a fisheye or Ultra wide angle without using one. I am into reflections so the challenge is natural. John Hedgecoe.

1. Wait a minute, I have lost weight. 



 

2. I look like I'm drinking but have not


 

3.Me


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 10, 2017)

I like 'Me' best.  So, why B&W?  I would think color would add quite a bit of content.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like 'Me' best.  So, why B&W?  I would think color would add quite a bit of content.



Cause the porcelain was blue, they looked like cyanotypes, that my next project, not this one. Lol

Correction, my current and ongoing project. Been at it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 10, 2017)

To my eye, the color adds more success to the photos.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2017)

I prefer the second shot to the others. Normally, I would expect color to add information, but in the case of the blue--the color does not help. This is part of the reason I've been recommending the John Hedgeco photography books for so long: they are simply filled with good photography improvement/exploration/experimentation assignments and exercises!

After seeing your subway (?) reflections in mirrors, I shot a mother and child mirror shot last weekend in the small, old town of Astoria, Oregon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I prefer the second shot to the others. Normally, I would expect color to add information, but in the case of the blue--the color does not help. This is part of the reason I've been recommending the John Hedgeco photography books for so long: they are simply filled with good photography improvement/exploration/experimentation assignments and exercises!
> 
> After seeing your subway (?) reflections in mirrors, I shot a mother and child mirror shot last weekend in the small, old town of Astoria, Oregon.



Thanks Derrel. Glad I inspired you.


----------



## chuasam (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## chuasam (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## nateliv (Dec 4, 2018)

You could always do a pano and stitch the frames, then you wouldn't have to deal with the fisheye distortion.


----------



## nateliv (Dec 4, 2018)

You could always do a pano and stitch the frames, then you wouldn't have to deal with the fisheye distortion.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 4, 2018)

Some really cool images here....


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 5, 2018)

Even though this is an old thread, I love your shots JC.


----------

